# Whole Food, Plant-Based Recipes



## Cabin Fever

I have been asked several times in several threads what my wife and I eat in our WFPB lifestyle. Well, at noon I made two meals that we commonly eat - a smootie and veggie/mushroom stirfry.

This is the smoothie I had for lunch today. It consists of the following:
2 cups kale, a carrot, a small red beet, banana, about a cup of blueberries, about 1/4 cups of both blackberries, and raspberries, and finally, 1 tablespoon of the following ground flax seed, chia seed, hemp hearts, Brewer's yeast, and moringa. Add, some almond milk and blend.


----------



## Cabin Fever

The other meal I made (actually this will be several meals) is a veggie/mushroom stirfry. Ingredients include broccoli, cauliflower, green bell pepper (I prefer red bell pepper), purple cabbage, asparagus, onion, celery, carrots, and mushrooms. I make a sauce from low-sodium soy sauce, maple syrup, garlic, fresh ginger, and vegetable broth. I add the sauce later. This will be served with crushed peanuts and cilantro. I haven;t decided if I served this over brown rice, quinoa, or wrapped in a brown rice spring roll wrapper.


----------



## Terri

CB, that looks delicious!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Thank you!!


----------



## kinnb

straight up nom. I may have to move to Minnesota


----------



## CajunSunshine

Oh my!!! Thank you, and please keep your favorite recipes coming!


.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I make a big salad with mixed baby greens. Add brown rice, tomatoes, onions, maybe beans. Avocado. Vinegar. Tahini. 

Yum.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Here is another favorite, veggie sushi. In our photo below, WIHH made the sushi with different colored wrappers, The dark green ones are the traditional nori (seaweed) wrappers and the yellow wrappers are made from rice flour. We make our sushi with brown rice. The other ingredients are cucumber, carrot, green onion, and avocado. The pinkish coloration on some of the pieces is from sriracha. Accompaniments in the black tubs are seaweed salad, pickled ginger, and wasabi. om rice flour. We make our sushi with brown rice. The other ingredients are cucumber, carrot, green onion, and avocado. The pinkish coloration on some of the pieces is from sriracha. Accompaniments in the black tubs are seaweed salad, pickled ginger, and wasabi.


----------



## emdeengee

I think that a lot of people have difficulty thinking of just vegetables or veggies with pulses and grains as a meal. It took a while for my husband to adjust but meat, fish, eggs, dairy does not have to be part of every meal now and he seems happy enough. He loves sushi so I will surprise him with your veggie sushi.


----------



## light rain

Cabin Fever said:


> Here is another favorite, veggie sushi. In our photo below, WIHH made the sushi with different colored wrappers, The dark green ones are the traditional nori (seaweed) wrappers and the yellow wrappers are made from rice flour. We make our sushi with brown rice. The other ingredients are cucumber, carrot, green onion, and avocado. The pinkish coloration on some of the pieces is from sriracha. Accompaniments in the black tubs are seaweed salad, pickled ginger, and wasabi. om rice flour. We make our sushi with brown rice. The other ingredients are cucumber, carrot, green onion, and avocado. The pinkish coloration on some of the pieces is from sriracha. Accompaniments in the black tubs are seaweed salad, pickled ginger, and wasabi.


Have you tried natto?


----------



## light rain

Cabin Fever said:


> The other meal I made (actually this will be several meals) is a veggie/mushroom stirfry. Ingredients include broccoli, cauliflower, green bell pepper (I prefer red bell pepper), purple cabbage, asparagus, onion, celery, carrots, and mushrooms. I make a sauce from low-sodium soy sauce, maple syrup, garlic, fresh ginger, and vegetable broth. I add the sauce later. This will be served with crushed peanuts and cilantro. I haven;t decided if I served this over brown rice, quinoa, or wrapped in a brown rice spring roll wrapper.
> 
> View attachment 75912
> 
> 
> View attachment 75914


Very colorful! A good thing!


----------



## Cabin Fever

light rain said:


> Have you tried natto?


No, I haven't. Do you like it? 

My wife makes kombucha. I believe the same probiotic (bacteria) is in the scoby.


----------



## Cabin Fever

light rain said:


> Very colorful! A good thing!


We try to "eat the rainbow."


----------



## HermitJohn

Cabin Fever said:


> We try to "eat the rainbow."


But do you taste the rainbow?


----------



## D-BOONE

My version of a plant based diet starts with grass the deer eats the grass and I eat the deer.


----------



## light rain

Cabin Fever said:


> No, I haven't. Do you like it?
> 
> My wife makes kombucha. I believe the same probiotic (bacteria) is in the scoby.


The bacteria in natto is bacillis subtillus I believe.

I do like it and have a pkg. with brown rice, an egg and sometimes kimchi for breakfast 3x a wk.
DH tried it and said no more natto and same with our son.
I guess it's an acquired taste.
But whether it figures into it or not I have not gotten a bad cold or that horrible coughing this winter that I've had in the past winters...


----------



## kinderfeld

*Alfredo Sauce*

Saute' one large yellow onion with garlic (to taste) in one cup of vegetable broth until broth evaporates.
Place in a blender. Add...
Another cup of veg broth. More or less for preferred consistency.
1/2 C. Raw cashews (softened)
1/4 C. Nutritional yeast
1/4 tsp. Black pepper
1/2 tsp. Salt
1 Tbs. Lemon juice

Blend until smooth. A standard blender will work. A high powered one will work better.


ETA: After blending, I like to add sliced baby portabellas.


----------



## susieneddy

I can eat fresh veggies by themselves sometimes but not all of the time. The veggie/mushroom stir fry looks delicious. My wife isn't a sushi person unless the fish is cooked but she would like the veggie sushi.


----------



## newfieannie

I've never made Sushi. I thought I never ate it but come to think of it when I was in panama city beach that winter I went to the mall and they were carrying around a tray and offering it to anyone. that's what it was and I really liked it but I couldn't say what kind. I know I don't like raw fish.

I'm going to try Philadelphia roll first because it has smoked salmon,cucumber,cream cheese etc. all the stuff I like anyway I have to buy a few things like rice vinegar, seafood wrap etc. etc. do we have to have a mat for rolling? i'll look for one. there could very well be a section just for sushi for all I know. ~Georgia


----------



## Cabin Fever

Yes, you do need a mat to roll sushi on. Then, you'll have to decide whether you are going to wrap just the center ingredients with nori or wrap the entire roll with nori (both are correct). We got our mat from Walmart for around $2 bucks. Don't forget to buy some wasabl powder, too. That's the best part, IMHO.


----------



## newfieannie

yes, that's one thing I had on my list. I have seen it at our superstore. didn't know before what it was used for. i'll check wm for the mat. thanks!


----------



## alida

newfieannie said:


> yes, that's one thing I had on my list. I have seen it at our superstore. didn't know before what it was used for. i'll check wm for the mat. thanks!


I found the mat and all the ingredients in several big grocery stores, close to the take out sushi.


----------



## kinderfeld

Don't forget....there's always Amazon.


----------



## MoonRiver

One problem I have with most recipes is they are too complicated with too many ingredients. I'm cooking for just me, so I want few ingredients and simple instructions. 

I found Krocks In The Kitchen on youtube and they have simple but good recipes, and their videos are clever and interesting. I'm going to try Brian's red bean and riced vegetables - just red beans, 2 kinds of spices, and riced vegetables - ready in 15 minutes.


----------



## emdeengee

Beyond Meat products have suddenly appeared all over the place at restaurants and fast food outlets. My husband bought a breakfast sandwich the other day as he was out and about and only after he ate it and was thinking how good it was did he realize that the sausage patty was a plant based patty. A co-worker had the same experience with a hamburger. 

I am interested in trying some of these products just to see. They are not any healthier than meat - except of course for the animals.

The beef lobby in Canada is suing to have the word meat removed from any of these plant based products saying that the word meat means animal flesh . ummm. once again the dictionary disagrees with what we think a word means.


Definition of meat. 1a : food especially : solid food as distinguished from drink. b : the edible part of something as distinguished from its covering (such as a husk or shell) 2 : animal tissue considered especially as food.

My husband calls it pleat.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Beyond products are not healthy. They contain more fats/oils and salt than regular ground meat.


----------



## kinnb

Good to know @Cabin Fever 
I haven't had much chance yet to research them yet. Some of our local stores just began carrying them at a fairly steep price point, so I was waiting for a sale. Maybe I'll pass altogether.


----------



## emdeengee

From what I have read about Beyond products it is clear that it is not a health food but I really do want to try it and see what they have come up with. And knowing how people jump on the band wagon I imagine there will be a healthy version at some point. I do know that I would rather have this (if anything) then the meat they are trying to grow in the lab.


----------



## Lisa in WA

I had a BeyondBeef burger a few weeks at a resort a few weeks ago and it was very good. But I weirdly love veggie burgers and black bean burgers so I’ll stick with them. Far lower in calories, salt and fat at the very least.


----------



## Terri

I grew up on bean sandwiches: I thought they were great! I can TOTALLY see a bean burger! Though am I right in thinking that they do not really taste like beef?


----------



## Lisa in WA

No, they


Terri said:


> I grew up on bean sandwiches: I thought they were great! I can TOTALLY see a bean burger! Though am I right in thinking that they do not really taste like beef?


 No, they don’t...but they are still good.
When I was a kid I loved baked bean sandwiches on buttered bread. So good.

I’ve had a grilled portobello mushroom cap in place of a burger and that’s good too.


----------



## light rain

Cabin Fever said:


> Beyond products are not healthy. They contain more fats/oils and salt than regular ground meat.


And lots of gluten, right? What about canola oil?


----------



## Lisa in WA

light rain said:


> And lots of gluten, right? What about canola oil?


Yes to canola oil, but no gluten.


----------



## HermitJohn

Find some good frozen tempeh rather than better living through chemistry fake meats.


----------



## Cabin Fever

We say "No" to all refined oils. We get our oils/fats from whole foods like nuts, olives, and avocados.


----------



## Lisa in WA

I made a pot of charro beans tonight and they’re good! Nice and brothy..perfect with crusty bread. But unsure how “Whole Foods” the organic vegetable Bouillon base is. I used Better Than Bouillon organic vegetable bouillon. Adds a big pop of flavor for sure. I adapted this from an epicurious recipe.


1 lb. dried pinto beans, soaked overnight
12 garlic cloves, lightly smashed
1 Tbsp. Vegetable bouillon paste
2 tsp. kosher salt optional
3/4 tsp. ground coriander
3/4 tsp. ground cumin
3/4 tsp. garlic powder
3/4 tsp. onion powder
1/2 tsp. cayenne pepper
1 small white onion, chopped
1 medium tomato, chopped
1/2 cup chopped cilantro


Drain beans, place in a large pot, and add 10 cups water to cover. Add garlic, bouillon paste, and salt and bring to a simmer. Cook until beans are just tender, 30–35 minutes. Stir in coriander, cumin, garlic powder, onion powder, and cayenne and cook, stirring occasionally, 5 minutes. Taste and season with more salt if needed.
Remove beans from heat and stir in onion, tomato, and cilantro. Cover and let sit 5 minutes for flavors to meld


----------



## Cabin Fever

Your charro beans sound delicious. Instead of vegetable bouillon, we make our own vegetable broth from vegetable scraps and peelings such as onion skins, carrot peelings, celery roots and leaves, etc. WIHH also adds some bottled spices to the broth when she makes it, like pepper, thyme, bay leaves, etc. We store the vegetable scraps in a special bag in the freezer. When the bag is full, she cooks it all with some water. When done and cooled, she freezes the broth in small containers.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Cabin Fever said:


> Your charro beans sound delicious. Instead of vegetable bouillon, we make our own vegetable broth from vegetable scraps and peelings such as onion skins, carrot peelings, celery roots and leaves, etc. WIHH also adds some bottled spices to the broth when she makes it, like pepper, thyme, bay leaves, etc. We store the vegetable scraps in a special bag in the freezer. When the bag is full, she cooks it all with some water. When done and cooled, she freezes the broth in small containers.


 Homemade broth is great. I need to make some. Will start saving veggie leavings.
Here is a recipe for veggie broth base. Whole foods but convenient to keep in the freezer too.
https://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/vegetable-broth-base-519882


----------



## dyrne

Loin's Mane mushrooms. Saute with some butter or other oil, some garlic or onions, pinch of salt. They're a neurotrophic meaning... they basically stimulate the regrowth of neurons. They have no poisonous lookalikes, very safe mushrooms and have been shown in studies to almost completely reverse dementia type symptoms in animals.


----------



## light rain

Lisa in WA said:


> Yes to canola oil, but no gluten.


Thanks!


----------



## light rain

dyrne said:


> Loin's Mane mushrooms. Saute with some butter or other oil, some garlic or onions, pinch of salt. They're a neurotrophic meaning... they basically stimulate the regrowth of neurons. They have no poisonous lookalikes, very safe mushrooms and have been shown in studies to almost completely reverse dementia type symptoms in animals.



Our mushroom grower in our area grows them so there is no worry about identification.


----------



## light rain

Cabin Fever said:


> We say "No" to all refined oils. We get our oils/fats from whole foods like nuts, olives, and avocados.


Because of endothelial damage to the arteries and veins?


----------



## Cabin Fever

light rain said:


> Because of endothelial damage to the arteries and veins?


Because oil is not a whole food. It is 100% fat. All plant oils are calorie-dense and nutrient poor.


----------



## light rain

Cabin Fever said:


> Because oil is not a whole food. It is 100% fat. All plant oils are calorie-dense and nutrient poor.


Thanks!


----------



## HermitJohn

Any cold pressed oil should be fine, you just dont want the chemically extracted and filtered oils. Course in most grocery stores, olive oil maybe the only cold pressed oil available and then the manufactures of olive oil have been known to adulterate it with cheap chemically extracted oils for that savory bit of extra profit. So...


----------



## Ziptie

So, I have been thinking about this thread off and on. I have a question.

You guys who are following this 'new' diet isn't it just another name for being a vegan? They are just re branding the name.
I am not being snarky, just curious.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Ziptie said:


> So, I have been thinking about this thread off and on. I have a question.
> 
> You guys who are following this 'new' diet isn't it just another name for being a vegan? They are just re branding the name.
> I am not being snarky, just curious.


Vegans have a philosophy of not consuming animal products. (at least that is my understanding) With that philosophy, a vegan can eat Lucky Charms or donuts for breakfast, eat potato chips and drink soda for lunch, and for supper eat a salad with a dressing made with oil, salt, and high glucose corn syrup (which many bottled dressings contain).


A whole-food, plant based (WFPB) lifestyle is similar to a vegan diet in that we do not consume meat, fish, eggs, milk, cheese, and other dairy products. However, a WFPB lifestyle goes one (actually several) more steps further. We restrict our use of processed foods (e.g., breakfast cereal, chips, generally stuff made in a factory), and limit our intake of salt, oils, and refined sugars. We strive to get our vitamins, minerals, protein, and fats from whole plant foods.


Click on the PDF links below, to learn more about a WFPB lifestyle.


----------



## Cabin Fever

One more PDF link....


----------



## MoonRiver

A person eating a WFPB diet can wear a leather belt.


----------



## Cabin Fever

MoonRiver said:


> A person eating a WFPB diet can wear a leather belt.


And, leather boots.


----------



## kinderfeld

Ziptie said:


> So, I have been thinking about this thread off and on. I have a question.
> 
> You guys who are following this 'new' diet isn't it just another name for being a vegan? They are just re branding the name.
> I am not being snarky, just curious.


It's nothing new. 

I think Cabin Fever explained it pretty well. But, a WFPB diet would also be vegan, but a lot of vegan foods aren't WFPB.


----------



## Ziptie

Thanks for the info. So, what do you do so you don't run into the same nutrient deficiency problems? Is just staying away from junk food enough?


----------



## MoonRiver

Ziptie said:


> Thanks for the info. So, what do you do so you don't run into the same nutrient deficiency problems? Is just staying away from junk food enough?


I take B12 and fish oil which a vegan wouldn't take. I'll take or eat whatever I believe keeps me healthy. For me, I eat WFPB at least 90% of the time, but occasionally will have fish or seafood, and have been known to eat ice cream on occasion. I want to be sure I get plenty of DHA/EPA and don't want to count on my body having to do the conversion.


----------



## MoonRiver

Ziptie said:


> Thanks for the info. So, what do you do so you don't run into the same nutrient deficiency problems? Is just staying away from junk food enough?


I take B12 and fish oil which a vegan wouldn't take. I'll take or eat whatever I believe keeps me healthy. For me, I eat WFPB at least 90% of the time, but occasionally will have fish or seafood, and have been known to eat ice cream on occasion. I want to be sure I get plenty of DHA/EPA and don't want to count on my body having to do the conversion.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Ziptie said:


> Thanks for the info. So, what do you do so you don't run into the same nutrient deficiency problems? Is just staying away from junk food enough?


We eat "the rainbow" when it comes to plants. Every type of plant, every color of plant, etc. We seek variety and do not eat the same things over and over. It is highly unlikely that we will have any vitamin or mineral deficiency. We've been doing this for 1.5 years, no deficiencies. 

The most likely deficiencies that can occur when eating WFPB are B12 and iodine. We get much of our B12 from nutritional yeast and our iodine from seaweed (nori wrappers and seaweed-based shake-on spices).


----------



## light rain

Cabin Fever said:


> We eat "the rainbow" when it comes to plants. Every type of plant, every color of plant, etc. We seek variety and do not eat the same things over and over. It is highly unlikely that we will have any vitamin or mineral deficiency. We've been doing this for 1.5 years, no deficiencies.
> 
> The most likely deficiencies that can occur when eating WFPB are B12 and iodine. We get much of our B12 from nutritional yeast and our iodine from seaweed (nori wrappers and seaweed-based shake-on spices).


A family member who is a vegan had her 1st child at almost 40 years old. Natural child birth and Mom and Little one are doing fine! 

We use a seaweed and sesame sprinkle on a lot of foods and it is tasty. Just ordered ten bottles.

Going along with the wfpb approach I went out tonight and picked black raspberries. Came in and sprayed myself and then picked some more until the mosquitoes drove me to seek shelter. They are rinsed and in the freezer. ( the berries). Need to pick red and champagne currants and then figure out a way to use theem that does not involve sugar... Diabetes consideration.


----------



## MoonRiver

My favorite meal lately is Gen Tso's Vegetables. I cook onions, g pepper, and celery and when almost done add garlic, walnuts, and Gen Tso's sauce. I eat it over brown rice, but you could used riced cauliflower.

Store bought Gen Tso's Sauce is usually vegan, but there are recipes on the web if you want to control exactly what is in it.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Argh. I have to give this up for three months to do an elimination diet to pin down a suspected food allergy. The six food groups I can’t touch are: Soy, dairy, fish/seafood, legumes/nuts peanuts, wheat/anything with gluten, and eggs. 
I think I’ll be living on veggies, fruit and chicken breasts for three months.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Turkey, lamb, chevon, rice, barley, quinoa. Sounds great!


----------



## kinnb

@Lisa in WA I hope they find it. Food allergies suck. 

@Cabin Fever now I have to ask since your birthday post in another thread. what does one do for birthday cake or some such nomz on this sort of lifestyle?

(I'm learning about this way of life now for when I finally get back to living by myself, keeping paws crossed on the affordable housing search, because I can't make it work in the situation I'm in now, long story, other people, argh, but I do modify the bits I can)


----------



## Lisa in WA

I c


Alice In TX/MO said:


> Turkey, lamb, chevon, rice, barley, quinoa. Sounds great!


I can do quinoa but not barley for some reason.


----------



## Cabin Fever

kinnb said:


> @Lisa in WA I hope they find it. Food allergies suck.
> 
> @Cabin Fever now I have to ask since your birthday post in another thread. what does one do for birthday cake or some such nomz on this sort of lifestyle?
> 
> (I'm learning about this way of life now for when I finally get back to living by myself, keeping paws crossed on the affordable housing search, because I can't make it work in the situation I'm in now, long story, other people, argh, but I do modify the bits I can)


We've made brownies with black beans, whole wheat flour, and dark chocolate. But probably my favorite treat is "Nice Cream." Nice cream is simply frozen bananas blended in a food processor with some nut milk. You can add any fruit to the mix, like frozen blueberries, frozen peaches, or frozen strawberries. Or, eat the Nice Cream as is and topped with some pecan pieces and dark chocolate bits.


----------



## kinnb

we do the ice cream with bananas/Greek yogurt/natural peanut butter. same idea? or is the dairy no go? (duh, yogurt isn't plant based...ooo, unless maybe it's cashew?)

(this is what I mean about having to kind of make do with at least adapting the bits I can to get around the other person in the house. I'm fine to go without the yogurt by myself, though)

ok, those brownies sound AWESOME to me. *files that one away for me for later. nomz!!!

thank you, thank you for helping me continue to educate myself. I really look forward to moving into this when I get free!


----------



## Cabin Fever

Yeah, we don't do any dairy. So, we wouldn't use the yogurt.

The brownies use no oil and, at least I, cannot tell the difference from SAD brownies.


----------



## kinnb

perfect then. I'm willing to try just about anything once or twice, barring my own ridiculous food allergies. I did at least manage to train the dragon to Daves Killer Bread and veggie burger wraps and some other things, so there is that!!


----------



## Cabin Fever

First there was "Forks Over Knives."





Then, there was "Plant Pure Nation."





Now, there is "The Game Changers."





I am not advocating veganism, which is almost a religion, But for the sake of health, I do believe some many want to consider a WFBP lifestyle, which is a step beyond veganism.

Some live to eat, others eat to live. Consider eating to live. 

YMMV


----------



## D-BOONE

Cabin Fever said:


> Some live to eat, others eat to live. Consider eating to live.


you forgot the ones who live to be eatin


----------



## kinderfeld

Cabin Fever said:


> Yeah, we don't do any dairy. So, we wouldn't use the yogurt.
> 
> The brownies use no oil and, at least I, cannot tell the difference from SAD brownies.


You try almond milk yogurt? There's also soy or coconut yogurt.


----------



## MoonRiver

Excellent video on scientific basis of vegetarian diet. Unfortunately, he goes from science to propaganda starting at 49 minute mark.


----------



## Cabin Fever

kinderfeld said:


> You try almond milk yogurt? There's also soy or coconut yogurt.


Will have to look into those. Thanks.


----------



## kinnb

@Cabin Fever I read through all the PDF's you posted. Do you recommend any books on WFPB? I'm attempting even in my current living situation to go ahead and work toward 60-80% "adherence" to this. I'm a reasonably healthy eater to begin with, but I would really like to go closer to this style. I may be too much carnivore to ever be 95-100%  either way, if it helps out and my providers are ok with it, I'm gonna at least attempt what I can. thanks in advance!


----------



## Cabin Fever

kinnb said:


> @Cabin Fever I read through all the PDF's you posted. Do you recommend any books on WFPB? I'm attempting even in my current living situation to go ahead and work toward 60-80% "adherence" to this. I'm a reasonably healthy eater to begin with, but I would really like to go closer to this style. I may be too much carnivore to ever be 95-100%  either way, if it helps out and my providers are ok with it, I'm gonna at least attempt what I can. thanks in advance!


We don't have any books on WFPB lifestyle. So, I cannot make a recommendation based on personal experience. All of our information has come from PDFs, websites, Facebook pages, documentaries, and videos.

With that said, I have heard that the following books are excellent:
How Not to Die by Dr. McGregor
The Healthiest Diet on the Planet by Dr. McDougall
The China Study by Dr. Campbell
Prevent and Reverse Heart Disease by Dr. Esselstyn
Eat to Live by Dr. Fuhrman
The Plant-Based Way to Health by Forks over Knives


----------



## kinnb

Cabin Fever said:


> We don't have any books on WFPB lifestyle. So, I cannot make a recommendation based on personal experience. All of our information has come from PDFs, websites, Facebook pages, documentaries, and videos.
> 
> With that said, I have heard that the following books are excellent:
> How Not to Die by Dr. McGregor
> The Healthiest Diet on the Planet by Dr. McDougall
> The China Study by Dr. Campbell
> Prevent and Reverse Heart Disease by Dr. Esselstyn
> Eat to Live by Dr. Fuhrman
> The Plant-Based Way to Health by Forks over Knives


excellent, I'll definitely go run through those on Amazon, and see what shakes out--very much appreciated!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

The Engine 2 books. They have and introduction to WFPB book and a recipe book.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO




----------



## kinnb

@Alice In TX/MO woot! thank you, I'll find those as well


----------



## tyusclan

Haven't been around in a while and just seeing this. Went WFPB again about 2 months ago. Wasn't necessarily for weight loss as much as for health but hey I'll take the 18 #'s I've lost so far.


----------



## tyusclan

kinderfeld said:


> *Alfredo Sauce*
> 
> Saute' one large yellow onion with garlic (to taste) in one cup of vegetable broth until broth evaporates.
> Place in a blender. Add...
> Another cup of veg broth. More or less for preferred consistency.
> 1/2 C. Raw cashews (softened)
> 1/4 C. Nutritional yeast
> 1/4 tsp. Black pepper
> 1/2 tsp. Salt
> 1 Tbs. Lemon juice
> 
> Blend until smooth. A standard blender will work. A high powered one will work better.
> 
> 
> ETA: After blending, I like to add sliced baby portabellas.


I've made this and it is REALLY good!!!!


----------



## kinderfeld

tyusclan said:


> I've made this and it is REALLY good!!!!


I love it!


----------



## Meinecke

"Sarcasm on"
Is vegan or no red meat eating not considered "unpatriotic" and no freedom these days?
"Sarcasm off"
I like the idea of whole foods and plant based eating...but i also like a piece of meat once in while...
And i like to cook way to much that i could just eat raw or separated...
So i prob will never make it to either side...meaning Atkins or vegan...
Food should not have such a weight in peoples thoughts...eat what you like, and try to keep it as simple and chemistry free as possible...
Leave endangered species out of the dinner plan (tuna, shark fins etc.) and use porcelain/metal dishes and cutlery (know already enough people who switched to plastic to keep the kitchen clean)


----------



## light rain

Meinecke said:


> "Sarcasm on"
> Is vegan or no red meat eating not considered "unpatriotic" and no freedom these days?
> "Sarcasm off"
> I like the idea of whole foods and plant based eating...but i also like a piece of meat once in while...
> And i like to cook way to much that i could just eat raw or separated...
> So i prob will never make it to either side...meaning Atkins or vegan...
> Food should not have such a weight in peoples thoughts...eat what you like, and try to keep it as simple and chemistry free as possible...
> Leave endangered species out of the dinner plan (tuna, shark fins etc.) and use porcelain/metal dishes and cutlery (know already enough people who switched to plastic to keep the kitchen clean)


Everyone should have the option of selecting their foods as an adult. 

But take a look around at all the overweight or obese children in our country. Realize that their lives are going to be/already are severely affected by that fat and fluid buildup. That also means it will affect every other citizen in the form of increased costs for medical expenses/taxes/pain pills/disability. 

We are headed for/currently in a breakdown of our healthcare system when doctors and patients opt for mor rxs and more knee, hip or kidney transplants. Changing diets and getting down to one's ideal weight should be the #1 priority instead of making jokes like "you're not fat you're fluffy"...

When you're in an ICU those cute jokes lose ALL their humor...


----------



## tyusclan

_Food should not have such a weight in peoples thoughts...eat what you like, and try to keep it as simple and chemistry free as possible..._
_Meinecke_
For me personally I would have to politely disagree with you. My change to WFPB came as a result of meat and dairy playing havoc with my gut, even eating organic based meats and dairy. So the food type does weigh in (heavily) for me personally.
Now I'm not saying I'm vegan because as Cabin Fever stated that is almost a religion. I have no problem with people eating meat but there are many who have issues that could possibly be resolved by what they eat. I agree with you to keep it chemical free as possible, but when you've exhausted medicine to help looking at your diet bears investigation, and a WFPB diet has helped many. 
Tyusclan mamma


----------



## tyusclan

Does anyone on here have a great recipe for Seitan? I've tried my hand at it once and it was just yuck!!
I've heard others say how much they love it. I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Cabin Fever

We've never cooked with seitan. However, we've had seitan bacon and seitan mock grilled chicken at restaurants. Both were delicious. I understand that seitan BBQ cubes are good, too.

One reason that we don't cook with seitan is that most of the marinades require the use of so much salt or high-sodium ingredients. 

How did you prepare your seitan?


----------



## kinderfeld

light rain said:


> Everyone should have the option of selecting their foods as an adult.
> 
> But take a look around at all the overweight or obese children in our country. Realize that their lives are going to be/already are severely affected by that fat and fluid buildup. That also means it will affect every other citizen in the form of increased costs for medical expenses/taxes/pain pills/disability.
> 
> We are headed for/currently in a breakdown of our healthcare system when doctors and patients opt for mor rxs and more knee, hip or kidney transplants. Changing diets and getting down to one's ideal weight should be the #1 priority instead of making jokes like "you're not fat you're fluffy"...
> 
> When you're in an ICU those cute jokes lose ALL their humor...





tyusclan said:


> _Food should not have such a weight in peoples thoughts...eat what you like, and try to keep it as simple and chemistry free as possible...
> Meinecke_
> For me personally I would have to politely disagree with you. My change to WFPB came as a result of meat and dairy playing havoc with my gut, even eating organic based meats and dairy. So the food type does weigh in (heavily) for me personally.
> Now I'm not saying I'm vegan because as Cabin Fever stated that is almost a religion. I have no problem with people eating meat but there are many who have issues that could possibly be resolved by what they eat. I agree with you to keep it chemical free as possible, but when you've exhausted medicine to help looking at your diet bears investigation, and a WFPB diet has helped many.
> Tyusclan mamma


I tend to agree.

Best to eat food that can treat or prevent illness/disease as opposed to treating illness/disease because of food you eat.


----------



## tyusclan

Cabin Fever said:


> We've never cooked with seitan. However, we've had seitan bacon and seitan mock grilled chicken at restaurants. Both were delicious. I understand that seitan BBQ cubes are good, too.
> 
> One reason that we don't cook with seitan is that most of the marinades require the use of so much salt or high-sodium ingredients.
> 
> How did you prepare your seitan?


Sorry this has taken me so long to reply. It's been a little lulu around here lately.

I made it with seasonings, broth and baked in oven (recipe I found on a vegan site). Have to say it was just yuk!
Several people have said they like seitan. Would like to give it another try but not sure what to do to make it eatable. 
Currently I get my protein predominantly with beans, which I love but would like to occasionally have an alternative.


----------



## Cabin Fever

tyusclan said:


> Sorry this has taken me so long to reply. It's been a little lulu around here lately.
> 
> I made it with seasonings, broth and baked in oven (recipe I found on a vegan site). Have to say it was just yuk!
> Several people have said they like seitan. Would like to give it another try but not sure what to do to make it eatable.
> Currently I get my protein predominantly with beans, which I love but would like to occasionally have an alternative.


I think one of the advantages of seitan is being able to prepare it by frying or grilling. Just google "seitan" and look at some of the images. There are amazing photos of BBQ'd, grilled, stir-fried seitan that look wonderful. I have had grilled seitan that was seasoned/marinated to be similar to chicken breast. It was delicious. It had a very similar taste and texture.


----------



## kinderfeld

Cabin Fever said:


> First there was "Forks Over Knives."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, there was "Plant Pure Nation."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, there is "The Game Changers."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not advocating veganism, which is almost a religion, But for the sake of health, I do believe some many want to consider a WFBP lifestyle, which is a step beyond veganism.
> 
> Some live to eat, others eat to live. Consider eating to live.
> 
> YMMV


Watched The Game Changers on Netflix. Excellent documentary. Very inspiring.


----------



## Cabin Fever

kinderfeld said:


> Watched The Game Changers on Netflix. Excellent documentary. Very inspiring.


We saw it a few nights ago. I agree, very inspiring! And, very eye-opening.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

CF are the beets and carrots in your smoothie raw?


----------



## Cabin Fever

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> CF are the beets and carrots in your smoothie raw?


@wdcutrsdaughter: Yes they are raw. The kale may be fresh or frozen (sometimes if we don't use the kale in the frig fast enough, we will freeze it). The blueberries are frozen. The banana is usually frozen because we wait until our bananas are getting pretty brown before using them in smoothies. Hence, once they reach this point, we have to freeze them. The browner the peel on the banana becomes, the sweeter the banana meat is.

Did you know you can make a meat substitute from banana peels.

Banana peel "pulled pork" sandwich









Banana peel "bacon"


















Banana peel BBQ "ribs"


----------



## kinnb

so in my continuing quest to up my WFPB intake, I went hunting through several stores for the big portobello mushroom caps. $4 minimum for two shrooms. That's way over my budget...I'm curious if this is the norm though? 

I did score some carrot based veggie burgers for $2, so there was that. every time I see any of the plant based meat alternatives in BOGO free status, I grab em. 

I'm def up to at least 10 servings a day of veg and such now, up from 5-7, and nom nom nom!!


----------



## Cabin Fever

kinnb said:


> so in my continuing quest to up my WFPB intake, I went hunting through several stores for the big portobello mushroom caps. $4 minimum for two shrooms. That's way over my budget...I'm curious if this is the norm though?
> 
> I did score some carrot based veggie burgers for $2, so there was that. every time I see any of the plant based meat alternatives in BOGO free status, I grab em.
> 
> I'm def up to at least 10 servings a day of veg and such now, up from 5-7, and nom nom nom!!


Check the salt and fat content of those store-bought veggie burgers. Typically, they are less healthy than burger made with meat. It's better to make your own veggie or bean burger yourself. They are 100s of recipes on the internet. Just stay away from the ones that call for the addition of oil or lots of salt.

As far as mushrooms go, we have taken the cheaper white mushrooms, or the mushrooms we find in our woods, and chop them up into strips. Then, saute them with a bit of BBQ sauce and make a delicious sandwich with that.


----------



## kinnb

@Cabin Fever yep, I sure do check all that, and usually the Dr Praeger's seem to be my best choice as to what is available locally. Will do on checking the recipes for homemade ones!

Was wondering if other mushrooms would work instead of the portobellos. Glad I asked--thanks for that!


----------



## kinderfeld

Cabin Fever said:


> @wdcutrsdaughter: Yes they are raw. The kale may be fresh or frozen (sometimes if we don't use the kale in the frig fast enough, we will freeze it). The blueberries are frozen. The banana is usually frozen because we wait until our bananas are getting pretty brown before using them in smoothies. Hence, once they reach this point, we have to freeze them. The browner the peel on the banana becomes, the sweeter the banana meat is.
> 
> Did you know you can make a meat substitute from banana peels.
> 
> Banana peel "pulled pork" sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana peel "bacon"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana peel BBQ "ribs"


Have you tried any of these banana peel "meats"?


----------



## Cabin Fever

kinderfeld said:


> Have you tried any of these banana peel "meats"?


No we haven't, but it's on our list when we get a bit braver.


----------



## Cabin Fever

We made this recipe for dinner last night. It was delicious!


----------



## Cabin Fever

There are simply NO WORDS to describe my wife's Pho. Absolutely beyond delicious. When a Texan makes a Vietnamese soup, look out.









Her broth is made with homemade vegetable stock, shiitake mushrooms, celery, carrots, onions, peppercorns, Chinese 5 Spice, white miso, whole cloves, cinnamon sticks, star anise, garlic, ginger, low-sodium Tamari, crushed red pepper - all simmered until fragrant - then the broth is strained out and reserved.

Sliced bok choy was added to the hot broth, then rice noodles were added, then carrot matchsticks, edamame, chopped fresh spinach, sliced Baby Bella mushrooms and mung bean sprouts.

After simmering until the noodles are done, she topped it with slivered sweet bell pepper, jalapeno peppers, chopped green onion, chopped peanuts, cilantro, sliced cucumbers, and a squeeze of lime.

This time, she ALSO jazzed it up a bit by adding maple/soy/garlic/ginger marinated and then stir-fried tofu cubes. What an amazing addition.

Thank goodness she made a huge soup pot full. I am a happy man!


----------



## kinnb

y'all are killing me--the pups and I are loading up in the Jeep and heading your way


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

When is a good time to come in the late winter/early spring? I'm about traveled out for a few months.


----------



## kinnb

@Alice In TX/MO we'll meet you on the road somewhere and converge by caravan


----------



## Cabin Fever

Any time that WIHH is not in Texas.


----------



## light rain

If folks are looking for some wfpb recipes the Natural Kidney Journey has an extensive recipe file. While I am a member I don't think you have to be to see the recipes. Though not entirely sure...

If mushrooms are too expensive in the stores see if local mushroom growers prices are cheaper. We are very happy with the shrooms and prices from our local mushroom farm!


----------



## kinnb

@light rain if it's this https://www.facebook.com/groups/naturalkidneyjourney/ it's a private group and yes, you can't see anything unless you join and are accepted 

I'll hunt and see if we have any mushroom farms close--I was thinking too that maybe I could attempt growing my own, once I find a new place to live (hate to start all that and not be able to see it through). preciate the input!


----------



## light rain

kinnb said:


> @light rain if it's this https://www.facebook.com/groups/naturalkidneyjourney/ it's a private group and yes, you can't see anything unless you join and are accepted
> 
> I'll hunt and see if we have any mushroom farms close--I was thinking too that maybe I could attempt growing my own, once I find a new place to live (hate to start all that and not be able to see it through). preciate the input!


I'm sorry about the joining stipulations. I couldn't remember the rules about viewing.

If you find a farm close by you may want to also buy spent compost if they sell it. It's great for improving the soil. I often find freebe oysters and shi.ake shrooms coming out the next season when the temps and and humidity are "just" right. The last phrase reminds me of a Johnny Cash song...


----------



## Cabin Fever

Today, we enjoyed a delicious whole food, plant-based early Valentine's Day dinner. My wife had the vegan sushi platter, which included a large sushi roll made with carrot, spinach, asparagus, and cucumber wrapped with avocado, and a sesame dressing. In addition there were two inari sushi (the ones that look little packets), a mini cucumber roll, a mini avocado roll, and a pickled squash roll & a pickled daikon radish roll.

I had the vegan stir fry made with a fresh vegetable medley sautéed with soy chili sauce over coconut jasmine rice finished with cilantro & chopped peanuts and topped with grilled seitan "chicken."


----------



## light rain

Cabin Fever said:


> Today, we enjoyed a delicious whole food, plant-based early Valentine's Day dinner. My wife had the vegan sushi platter, which included a large sushi roll made with carrot, spinach, asparagus, and cucumber wrapped with avocado, and a sesame dressing. In addition there were two inari sushi (the ones that look little packets), a mini cucumber roll, a mini avocado roll, and a pickled squash roll & a pickled daikon radish roll.
> 
> I had the vegan stir fry made with a fresh vegetable medley sautéed with soy chili sauce over coconut jasmine rice finished with cilantro & chopped peanuts and topped with grilled seitan "chicken."


Everything looks delicious! Was the wrapper for the inari sushi wheat flour based?


----------



## Cabin Fever

light rain said:


> Everything looks delicious! Was the wrapper for the inari sushi wheat flour based?


Not sure, but we think it was tofu based.


----------



## kinnb

that looks wonderful! might make a sushi eater out of me yet with a plate like that


----------



## Cabin Fever

Last night we enjoyed these yummy egg-free meringues. They were delicious and melted in your mouth. You'll never believe what we made them out of! Any guesses? 

(Hint: most people throw the main ingredient down the drain.)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Bean water.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Bean water.


Alice is correct. Specifically, it is the water that chickpeas (garbanzo beans) are packed in. Not sure if any old bean liquid would work. This bean water is often referred to as, "Aqua Fava."


----------



## kinnb

Brilliant!!


----------



## kinderfeld

CHIPOTLE BLACK BEAN TORTILLA SOUP
https://minimalistbaker.com/chipotle-black-bean-tortilla-soup/

This was excellent.


----------



## Cabin Fever

reymitchel said:


> Do you eat avocado?


Avocado is a major source of good fats in a WFPB lifestyle. Every human needs fat in their diets. Fats obtained from eating whole plant foods are the best for your health.


----------



## Cabin Fever

My wife made some new varieties (to us) sushi yesterday for supper. In addition to her usual ingredients, she added sesame-ginger glazed tofu and teriyaki marinated she-take (HT won't allow the actual spelling) mushrooms to our whole food, plant-based sushi! It was delicious!


----------



## kinderfeld

Damn..that does look good!


----------



## Cabin Fever

Another delicious dinner or Pho tonight! The "soup" included homemade vegetable broth which included Napa cabbage, carrots, and shiittake mushrooms. The broth was spiced with toasted cloves, cinammon, star anise, ginger, charred onion, apple, miso, soy sauce, black pepper corns, and celery. Toppings included bean sprouts, green onion, red onion, cilantro, Chinese pea pods, jalapeno, mint, lime wedges, sriracha, sesame/ginger tofu, edamame, cucumber, crushed peanuts, and rice noodles. I am blessed!


----------



## Keybab

I see the tendency nowadays to eat a lot of smoothies and fruits, but I don't understand how people don't see that there is too much of this. Yes, fruits are healthy to eat, but good equilibrated with other products in a certain quantity. I give my preference to soups and some aperitifs to them, like some on What to Serve with French Onion Soup – 15 BEST Side Dishes, but I don't eat just them. A product is suitable for your health only if taken in good enough portions; too much of it can even hurt you, so you must balance your food ratio.


----------



## Evons hubby

I just finished up a great plant based treat. Fried cabbage n onions fried in the renderings of fat back. Yummy stuff!


----------



## kinderfeld

Keybab said:


> I see the tendency nowadays to eat a lot of smoothies and fruits, but I don't understand how people don't see that there is too much of this. Yes, fruits are healthy to eat, but good equilibrated with other products in a certain quantity.


Too much of what? Smoothies?


----------



## Danaus29

@kinderfeld, you've been trolled.


----------



## kinderfeld

The best buffalo cauliflower wings I've had.









Plant Based Documentaries Inspire Change + Buffalo Cauliflower Wings


After watching plant based documentaries and a loss to cancer in the family, Meghan and her husband made a huge change. Watch their story.




cleanfooddirtygirl.com





You can skip the article and go straight to the recipe.


----------

